# Ernia - La Pelle del Puma



## BB7 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Il mio rapper/trapper italiano preferito


----------



## Naruto98 (9 Febbraio 2018)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Il mio rapper/trapper italiano preferito



è praticamente l'annuncio del passaggio del milan a Puma.
Ernia è sponsorizzato Puma e a inizio canzone dice:"Tifo Milan già da bimbo perchè non c'è cura, pure ora che il milan indossa la pelle del puma". Inoltre in tutto il video si nota evidentemente i soggetti vestiti Puma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2018)

Cioè mai ci credete che non l avevo mai sentito. Ma zero, neanche nominare. 

Se mi posso permettere : 

- Beat NI ( si in alcune parti no in altre ) 
- testo ottimo 
- Flow NI 
- voce no ( anche perché compressa e equalizzata malissimo )
- mix si 

Nel complesso un artista che prenderei mai servirebbe formarlo, deve togliere quella pasta dalla voce per fare il cattivo che non serve. Sarebbe molto più incisivo se usasse ho intenzione diversa. 

Ma chi lo produce ?


----------

